# A couple train pics from my Spain/France trip...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I got to go on a one week trip to Spain and France in the 11th grade through my school... I have a few pictures of trains from it, but it was hard to get good photos as we were rushing in all the stations, LOL... All of the train pictures are from Spain... I wish I had gotten some of the station we arrived to in France... There were a bunch of old electrics there with styling from the 70's...


Inside a metro station in Madrid... Is there any way to clean this up with PS?









A clearer picture of the trains Madrid uses in its metro...









This is the lobby for Madrid's main train station...









A bunch of random pics of the different trains at the station...

































































And then a picture from the top of the Eiffel Tower 







​


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome photos!!!

I need to scan mine from my European trip 5 years ago.. stay tuned!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> Awesome photos!!!
> 
> I need to scan mine from my European trip 5 years ago.. stay tuned!


Yea, I am behind on choosing which pictures I want to keep... I think I have about 1,000 pictures total, but they have just sat on my memory stick... I was so mad though because I wanted to delete a photo from the end of the first day but somehow managed to select the "Erase All" option without even knowing it, so now I have no pictures of Toledo


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice Pictures. I noticed that the station is kept so clean. No trash at all.
Was that security guard watching you, thinking you were an American literbug at large? :laugh:

Travelling:
Something about the way we dress that screams American. In England everyone made us out as tourists. Maybe it was our LL Bean boots. LOL


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Was that security guard watching you, thinking you were an American literbug at large? :laugh:


Probably more like, "what is this dumb American doing taking random pictures of everyday trains in my train station?"


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I had people from my class looking at me like I was stupid in Washington D.C. becase we went to a union station there and I was asking to go to the platfors to take video and pictures.


----------

